# Moebius Dracula & Victim Completed



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is my first personal build of 2013 (I need to put in some more time in my shop), the new Moebius Dracula and victim. It really adds to the original and makes it that much better. Of course having done the original 2/3rds of this was fairly easy. The victim though required some nasty seam work on her arms, neck, and gown but was worth it in the end. Hope you like it.


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks great! The red inside of the cape really pops, and I like the color choices for the victim's gown and hair. Nice job.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Super sharp!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice. One of your better figures (not that the others aren't good). I just like this one a lot


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now that is Dracula! Excellent paint job!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool, Bob!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I really like this kit and yours looks excellent!

- Denis


----------



## Trublood (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome job! Her flesh tone looks great. I always have problems with that. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the great comments everyone. Just a note on the victim, I used Comart flesh tones from two sets I purchased at Wonderfest last year. They were the Steve Driscoll flesh tone set and the Steve Riojas creature paint set. Her primary skin color was Riojas fleshtone and then shadowed with Driscoll sunwashed flesh both airbrushed on. These were the best and easiest to use airbrush ready paints I have ever used, even better than Vallejo air and the color selections with these two sets is great. For Dracula I hand brushed his skin using the colors from an Adrea miniatures flesh paint set. I used the lightest flesh as the primary color as I figured the old vamp didn't see much sunlight. Then I shaded with the darker colors and pastel chalks. I was pretty happy overall with my results but am hardly on a level with the experts like Fisher or Riojas (or Lange)!


----------



## Trublood (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe I will be able to pick some up at Wonderfest this year. 

Thanks!

Alex




rkoenn said:


> Thanks for the great comments everyone. Just a note on the victim, I used Comart flesh tones from two sets I purchased at Wonderfest last year. They were the Steve Driscoll flesh tone set and the Steve Riojas creature paint set. Her primary skin color was Riojas fleshtone and then shadowed with Driscoll sunwashed flesh both airbrushed on. These were the best and easiest to use airbrush ready paints I have ever used, even better than Vallejo air and the color selections with these two sets is great. For Dracula I hand brushed his skin using the colors from an Adrea miniatures flesh paint set. I used the lightest flesh as the primary color as I figured the old vamp didn't see much sunlight. Then I shaded with the darker colors and pastel chalks. I was pretty happy overall with my results but am hardly on a level with the experts like Fisher or Riojas (or Lange)!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> I was pretty happy overall with my results but am hardly on a level with the experts like Fisher or Riojas (or Lange)!


LOL!!!:lol:

Thanks for the great compliment, Bob! But I'm not so sure one good year at Wonderfest allows me to be anywhere near those guys!!

Looking forward to another W'fest coming soon!

- Denis


----------

